# Central America Fish



## TFish (Aug 15, 2010)

What fish are from Central America that get along with platies?


----------



## TFish (Aug 15, 2010)

Anyone????


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I know about Central American fish but unfortunately have no experience or knowledge on platies. 
Perhaps peruse our fish profiles until someone comes along who knows??


----------



## TFish (Aug 15, 2010)

What are the Centeral American fish you know?


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

*Some of these fish are from Southern North American.


**Blue Eyed Cichlid
Convict Cichlid
Cuban Cichlid
Haitian Cichlid
Jack Dempsey Cichlid
Jaguar Cichlid
Red Devil Cichlid
Sajica Cichlid
Texas Cichlid
Wolf Cichlid

*


----------



## amazon21 (Jun 28, 2010)

ElectricBlueJackDempsey said:


> *Some of these fish are from Southern North American.
> 
> 
> **Blue Eyed Cichlid
> ...


most cichlids likely won't get along with platies.


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

oh sorry. I forgot about that part


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

Glowlight tetras and Lemon tetras are from central America and will get along with platies. you could also put Red Severums. They get large but aren't very aggressive


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Swordtails are from Cental America. Severum and Lemon tetra are actually from South America.


----------



## TFish (Aug 15, 2010)

It seems like there are no fish (other than my original plan of guppies and platies) that will work in my aquarium, so does anyone know of any shrimp or snails from Central America?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

whats with central america?? the main theme of the tank.don't think guppies fit in that category


----------



## amazon21 (Jun 28, 2010)

kitten_penang said:


> whats with central america?? the main theme of the tank.don't think guppies fit in that category


guppies were originally found in central america


----------



## amazon21 (Jun 28, 2010)

mollies, platies, and swordtails are all from central America.


----------



## amazon21 (Jun 28, 2010)

also blind cave tetra's


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

amazon21 said:


> guppies were originally found in central america



oic :lol: i thought they were from south america. i know a fish from central america the can be housed with platties. they yucatan molly and mexican molly


----------



## TFish (Aug 15, 2010)

kitten_penang said:


> oic :lol: i thought they were from south america. i know a fish from central america the can be housed with platties. they yucatan molly and mexican molly


Mollies need 20 gallon minimum, though right? I only have a 10 gallon:-(.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

was thinking fish buddies forgot bout the tank size ..sorryz


----------



## amazon21 (Jun 28, 2010)

TFish said:


> Mollies need 20 gallon minimum, though right? I only have a 10 gallon:-(.


Yeah, that probably rules out all the Central American fish that would go well with platies. Maybe you could add some ghost shrimp, their not Central American but they could work.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

or get an early tank upgrade


----------



## pumh (Jun 2, 2010)

well quick question, are looking for fry of your guppies and platies to survive? you can go to google and search "central american biotope" although it'll bring up things with larger fish, but with larger cichlids usually comes a list of small dithers that you could use. just a suggestion.


----------



## TFish (Aug 15, 2010)

pumh said:


> well quick question, are looking for fry of your guppies and platies to survive? you can go to google and search "central american biotope" although it'll bring up things with larger fish, but with larger cichlids usually comes a list of small dithers that you could use. just a suggestion.


Ok, I'll try that.

And I plan for all my fish to be males.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Clown plecos are from central america... They prolly get too large too though.


----------



## amazon21 (Jun 28, 2010)

TFish said:


> Ok, I'll try that.
> 
> And I plan for all my fish to be males.


Why's that. Sometimes, all male fish cause aggression in the tank.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Because he doesn't want 4,000,000 guppy fry probably.
Guppies and livebearers in general are usually ok with all-male aquariums.

If you extend your region to count northern south america you would have a lot more variety in fish and plants...


I could definately help you with this, but I'm confused. Platies are from mexico. Mollies and swordtails are central american. along with the Yucatan Goby and catfish from the Ariidae family.

(I read fishbase a lot.)


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

hahahaha 4 million frys could open a lfs with that many fish


----------

